# Central Machinery 14" 4 Speed Band saw



## jonmulzer

The highest fpm setting is the one you want. My JET bandsaw and most others run at close to 3000fpm. If you think it cuts well now, crank it up a bit and see how you like it.


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, that is NOT a #32208. It is very similar, but has a few upgrades. In particular the hinged wheel doors, and the tension rod that actually clears the upper wheel guard. I have the 32208 and it is a nice saw for the dollars, but the improvements for this new model are real winners…


----------



## Martyroc

Hi Russell, Thanks for the review I was tempted by it the other day at HF,but I am always a little leery about real tools from HF, I was looking at the Grizzly Polar bear series and their version is about $475. I am still on the fence about it, as I never put too much stock in HF. Some of their stuff is decent quality, maybe this one of them. I can tell you this about HF, there bar clamps are good and their pipe clamps but the spring clamps are n't worth them even if they give them free with every purchase. My buddy bought a compound sliding miter saw 12" from them and he has been very happy. Guess its time to go back and tool around with it.


----------



## RussellAP

Martyroc- I played with this saw in the store. I even got the manager involved and had them print out the instructions. From what I can tell, it's quality. Lots of heavy cast iron and good motor like tools used to have.


----------



## cdhilburn

I have a 14" HF BS that picked off of CL for $175 with extended table, resaw fence, light, etc. that has worked just fine. When I saw the upgrades that the seller had added I couldn't resist.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Russell, What HP is the motor? Would be interested on how the saw will handle resawing.


----------



## dbhost

For the current model, the specs are as follows (copied and pasted from the HF site…)

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-four-speed-woodworking-bandsaw-67595.html
You won't find a better value on an industrial-quality band saw. Cut curves and compound curves up to 6" thick in wood or plastic.
Precision cast iron table tilts 45° for bevel cuts
Table groove for accurate measurement with a miter gauge
Speeds: 600, 1140, 1670, and 2670 Feet Per Minute
Overweight Item subject to $89.95 additional Freight Charge
120 volts AC
60 Hz
8.2/4.2 amps
Frame-to-blade: 14" 
Table: 14" x 14" Overall dimensions: 24-1/2" x 19-1/2" x 65-1/2" 
Shipping Weight: 179.00 lbs.

The older model, the #32208 lists at 10 amps and 1 HP. I would venture to guess this has the same motor as the older model as I believe the replacement part # is the same…


----------



## PCM

I would recommend getting cool blocks and a wood slicer blade (from highland hardware). You will be amazed at how much better (cleaner and smoother) your cuts are.


----------



## Raymond

I have the older version with the none hinged doors, and i have had great luck with it. I replaced the blade guide blocks with ball bearing blocks. I re saw with a 3/4 inch 6 tpi blade, oak, pine, purple heart maple all cut very well. I totally recomend this bandsaw to anyone.


----------



## RussellAP

Raymond- I just came back from Lowes and they have a porter cable bs that looks like it's made by Central Machine, the single speed model. They want 399.00 for it.


----------



## Raymond

Hi Russell, I did a comparison of the Harbor Freight wood Lathe and a Jet wood lathe, the diagrams and part numbers were identical. I believe that these tools come off the same assembly line, and some get getter quality bearings or motors, or in some cases there is no difference except for the color of paint and what is charged for the item. I have many Harbor Freight tools and have not had a bad one yet.


----------



## RussellAP

Raymond- I was in Lowes the other day and their Porter Cable is the single speed Central Machinery model with different paint, and knobs. And it cost about 150 more.


----------



## DaddyZ

I bought a single speed model from Craigslist last summer, $165.00 , I just added a JET Riser block kit.

Fit like it was mede for it. I did have to go to ACE to buy a 3/4" Rod for the Guide lift Post.

Highly recommend it !!!!


----------



## grandpaj

Thanks for all reviews I have been looking at one of these for some time


----------



## RussellAP

grandpasworkshop- I still haven't had a chance to use it, but some Adirondack chairs are on the agenda.


----------



## b2rtch

I got one , one year old , used only once for $100.00.
I installed the riser kit and a fence.
I use woodslicer blades and I am lees than happy with them, their welds suck big time.
I love it


----------



## NormG

Congrats on the purchase and sounds like it has great potential


----------



## JeffB57

I have a similar brand and wondering where you can buy parts. It was dropped during moving and broke the blade is a blade adjuster and the a table mounts


----------

